# Looking in Oglethorpe county



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 14, 2018)

Just lost a club in OC and interested in joining another club in same area or leasing land myself.  At this time, anything will be considered.


----------



## PappyHoel (Mar 14, 2018)

I saw this the other day on looking for members.  Maybe you saw it already?

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=913128


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Mar 19, 2018)

*Bump...*

Thanks PH for the response.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 8, 2018)

*Bump...*

Still looking.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Apr 22, 2018)

*Bump...*

to top.  Still looking.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 4, 2018)

*Back to top...*

Still Looking


----------



## Buford_Dawg (May 22, 2018)

*Back to top...*

Still looking.  Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 9, 2018)

Buford_Dawg said:


> *Back to top...*
> 
> Still looking.  Thanks for any leads.


----------



## Triple C (Jun 11, 2018)

Persistence is a virtue.  Keep swinging!!!  Something gonna come your way.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 18, 2018)

Back to top...  Any help is appreciated.


----------



## deerhunter092 (Jun 27, 2018)

There was a post in the GON classifieds for a club looking for members in Maxey's.


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jun 29, 2018)

deerhunter092 said:


> There was a post in the GON classifieds for a club looking for members in Maxey's.



Dang, go out of the country for a week and miss a opportunity.  I no longer see it listed so it must have filled quickly.  Oh well, still looking, if you guys know or hear of anything, let me know.  Thanks BD


----------



## Hunterbob1 (Jul 4, 2018)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Just lost a club in OC and interested in joining another club in same area or leasing land myself.  At this time, anything will be considered.


Have opening in Oglethorpe Co. Call Bobby  at 404-310-9776


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 5, 2018)

We will see you Saturday AM, my friend Jim spoke with Bobby this AM and set up the time to meet and see the property.


----------



## pibald07 (Jul 10, 2018)

Buford_Dawg said:


> Just lost a club in OC and interested in joining another club in same area or leasing land myself.  At this time, anything will be considered.


My club is looking for one member.
See our Post from 5/30/18.

Thanks

Josh


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Jul 11, 2018)

Thanks Josh, I joined a club this last weekend.  If it does not work out, I may be reaching out to you next year.


----------

